# Entitled to Treatment Benefits but not Disability Benefits?



## wesleyd (11 Dec 2012)

Has anyone experienced this? I can't understand how I am eligible treatment for a disability through VAC yet not a disability benefit.

Thank You


----------



## maniac (12 Dec 2012)

Is this because your decision was unfavourable?  What benefits are you talking about, VocRehab?


----------



## wesleyd (12 Dec 2012)

maniac said:
			
		

> Is this because your decision was unfavourable?  What benefits are you talking about, VocRehab?


Not vocrehab the disability award ,used to be pension. I haven't recieved a decison yet through the mail, it is complete I just dont know either way and they can't tell me over the phone. On my VAC website account you can see which benefits you are entitled to. Mine only indicates treatment benefits not the disabilty award.


----------



## Pieman (12 Dec 2012)

Are the treatment benefits and the disability award not evaluated separately? The disability award will take into consideration how long you are expected to need treatment, impact the injuries have on your life etc. They assign a score to those and then evaluate the percentage of the disability you are entitled to. In theory, you could get a score low enough that you are not entitled to any disability, but that seems unlikely given you are in treatment for something.

This is my understanding of the procedure anyway.


----------



## maniac (12 Dec 2012)

That's explains a lot.  If you have a pending claim and decision,  you will get interim treatment entitlement until the decision is made.


----------



## wesleyd (13 Dec 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Are the treatment benefits and the disability award not evaluated separately? The disability award will take into consideration how long you are expected to need treatment, impact the injuries have on your life etc. They assign a score to those and then evaluate the percentage of the disability you are entitled to. In theory, you could get a score low enough that you are not entitled to any disability, but that seems unlikely given you are in treatment for something.
> 
> This is my understanding of the procedure anyway.


I just received my decision letter I have to see a VAC doctor before they can calculate the level of disability award they can give me, or not give me.
Thanks for the info though.


----------

